# Glass Peanut Butter Jar?



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a few L3 Chinese praying mantids, and I was wondering if a empty glass peanut butter jar would work. I drill a large hole in the top, so there's only the 'screw on' parts left. Then I put a coffee filter in the middle of the hole I drilled. I secure the ends of the coffee filter with a rubber band. Then I put a toothpick inside. I'll send pictures later.

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

If it works it works.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

I say just about any container works as long as they can feed and molt.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

O.K.


----------

